

Secret Sharing and Erasure Coding: Guide for the Aspiring Dropbox Decentralizer - MichaelAO
https://blog.ethereum.org/2014/08/16/secret-sharing-erasure-coding-guide-aspiring-dropbox-decentralizer/

======
Sambdala
If anyone's interested in seeing a simple implementation of something like
this, but without the payment protocol implemented, I made a toy
implementation earlier this year[1].

It encrypts files client-side, uses a "wallet" file to store your encryption
keys, and performs challenges at regular intervals to ensure files are being
held appropriately and automatically restoring redundancy if not.

Code rot aside, it should still be working, at least if there were any
servers/nodes set up.

[1]
[https://github.com/ConceptPending/fincrypt](https://github.com/ConceptPending/fincrypt)

